# Bathe after swimming?



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

This is probably a silly question, but should I bathe or rinse my dog after swimming? I'm taking her once a week right now, to a heated indoor dock diving pool. I'd like to bump her up to twice a week sometime in the next few months. She just turned six months and does not have a lot of coat. Currently I bathe her about every two weeks and just make sure to brush her and towel her off well after swimming.
Editing to add that I do also clean her ears with a cotton ball soaked in virbac ear cleaner.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

At least rinse....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd rinse her to get any chemicals and salt off her. In summer, I do find Logan needs less full baths because he's swimming so much he stays pretty clean smelling. We have a saline pool. Lately, he's swimming in a pond and smells like a swamp. Yuck. He gets a full shampoo, condition, blow dry after that.


----------

